# What is an accessible element?



## Rick18071 (Jan 25, 2019)

Some places in the code you need an accessible route to an accessible element. 

1104.2 Within a site. At least one accessible route shall connect
accessible buildings, accessible facilities, *accessible elements*
and accessible spaces that are on the same site.

1104.4 Multistory buildings and facilities. At least one
accessible route shall connect each accessible story and mezzanine
in multilevel buildings and facilities.
Exceptions:
Stories or mezzanines that do not contain *accessible
elements* or other spaces as determined by Section
1107 or 1108 are not required to be served by an
accessible route from an accessible level.


What is an accessible element?

Just a level floor?
A handrail that complies to ICC?ANSI A117.1-2003?
A light switch that is lower than 48"?
A raised letter exit sign?
A toilet seat that is 18" high?
A grab bar near the toilet?
A 32" wide doorway?


----------



## RLGA (Jan 25, 2019)

See ANSI A117.1 for a definition of an "element," which isn't that much more precise, but if the IBC or ANSI A117.1 (adopted by reference in the IBC) requires something to be accessible, then it is considered an accessible element.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 28, 2019)

RLGA said:


> See ANSI A117.1 for a definition of an "element," which isn't that much more precise, but if the IBC or ANSI A117.1 (adopted by reference in the IBC) requires something to be accessible, then it is considered an accessible element.



So your saying if they put in an accessible drinking fountains in a restaurant (not required) it is not an accessible element? Or if an accessible ramp is built for an existing building to make it accessible but was not required, the ramp isn't an accessible element, and also the building is not an accessible building?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 28, 2019)

Just the opposite if you install a drinking fountain for convenience that is not required by the plumbing code it still has to be installed to meet the accessibility requirements.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 28, 2019)

righto !


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 29, 2019)

No one can answer my original questions?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 29, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> What is an accessible element?
> 
> Just a level floor?
> A handrail that complies to ICC?ANSI A117.1-2003?
> ...



They are all accessible elements if they are located on an accessible route.
They are all accessible elements because a ramp or elevator is not needed for a person who is site impaired has a bad hip, knee or back that uses a cane, crutches or walker.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 29, 2019)

I don't understand why they would only be considered "accessible elements" only if they are on a accessible route. All these things are required in a new building even if they are not on an accessible route like on a second floor that does not need an accessible route.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 14, 2019)

*Element. An architectural or mechanical component of a building, facility, space, or site.*

ADA CHAPTER 1: APPLICATION AND ADMINISTRATION AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES ACT: SCOPING
http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/20...2010ADAStandards.pdf

If it is operable/useable it must be accessible (ie.: DF, hardware, signage, sidewalk, etc.) cannot impede the use of a facility by those with disabilities,

2011 posting on this site (smiling)


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 15, 2019)

So does this mean if an existing building that no work is being done has a level floor somewhere in it the new building that is being built on the same site needs to have an accessible route to that level floor in the existing building? 

How would you preform a plan review for that? I would think that you would need a detail plan of all the existing buildings on the site to see if there are any accessible elements.. That seems unreasonable for a large campus of many buildings on the same site.

Wouldn't a level landings in a stair tower be an accessible element and need an accessible route to it?


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 15, 2019)

What do you do Rick?

These are many of the questions we deal with day in and day out.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't think I can enforce 1104.2 for the existing buildings on the same site if they do not have a permit for any work in the existing buildings even if there is a permit for a new building on the same site.
But I'm not sure how to enforce 1104.2 if they do have a permit for small alterations in the existing buildings on the same site. Maybe just have them spend 20% towards an accessible route to the new building from any level floor or any other accessible element.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 19, 2019)

A classic code vs legal (ADA) requirement to remove barriers.


----------

